# Level 2 Ignore



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

I've made a usergroup that hides the message that appears in place of the posts made by people you've put on your ignore list.  So if you hate seeing that message feel free to join that usergroup from .  The usergroup is called _Super Ignore_.

If there are any problems with it or if it hides something that it shouldn't please let me know.


----------



## Table (Mar 25, 2014)

This is the best news ever, Dream.  Thank you.

Will it work on staff?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2014)

This will be incredibly useful. 

Based Dream.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Table said:


> This is the best news ever, Dream.  Thank you.
> 
> Will it work on staff?



It doesn't allow you to ignore staff members.


----------



## Table (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh well.  Still exciting, thanks!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2014)

now there actually is an ignore function


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Still one problem... will I see that message if someone quote's that super ignored member ?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2014)

ignoring people is hard


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay! Time to "Caja Negacion" some bastards!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

It works ! Fuck yeah !


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Still one problem... will I see that message if someone quote's that super ignored member ?



Yes                 .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream said:


> Yes                 .



 can't you do something about that ?

Will call it mega ignore.

Also make it work on the Wide Naruto skin


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 25, 2014)

Even better. Make it so that people you added to Super Ignore will not be able to see your posts even if they aren't ignoring you.

We'll call it "Presence Concealment"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Even better. Make it so that people you added to Super Ignore will not be able to see your posts even if they aren't ignoring you.
> 
> We'll call it "Presence Concealment"



Holy shit I so want this !

Do it Dream and you will have my respect!


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2014)

that would need a hack or at least the people you're ignoring would need to be in a usergroup themselves

way too much work just for people who don't know how the ignore list in their brain works


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 25, 2014)

^ 
Some people hate you and want to neg you repeatedly. Making your posts off limits means they can't do jackshit to you while you can still get reps from people you like.

Plus, that way, they can't see what you posts even if they want to.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2014)

oh god who fucking cares


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> can't you do something about that ?
> 
> Will call it mega ignore.
> 
> Also make it work on the Wide Naruto skin



There's only so many crutches I'm willing to give people.  You can use the following userscript if you really want that, it isn't perfect but it is better than nothing:



I'm not touching the default skin because Tazmo doesn't like us doing that but the userscript added above will take care of it.



Sleipnyr said:


> Even better. Make it so that people you added to Super Ignore will not be able to see your posts even if they aren't ignoring you.
> 
> We'll call it "Presence Concealment"



No.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 25, 2014)

Why not? Aren't you the Dream team (sorry couldn't resist)

If it's technical problems, I do understand that.


----------



## pajamas (Mar 25, 2014)

>needing to ignore someone on a chinese cartoon forum


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream said:


> There's only so many crutches I'm willing to give people.  You can use the following userscript if you really want that, it isn't perfect but it is better than nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the script, its a god blessing.

You should make an announcement for this. Let all people know.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Why not? Aren't you the Dream team (sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> If it's technical problems, I do understand that.



Because it's absurd.  The ignore list is meant to hide the posts of users that you don't want to see not to make it possible for you to hide your posts from others. 



Shin said:


> Thanks for the script, its a god blessing.
> 
> You should make an announcement for this. Let all people know.



This thread is more than enough.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream said:


> Because it's absurd.  The ignore list is meant to hide the posts of users that you don't want to see not to make it possible for you to hide your posts from others.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is more than enough.



Then that should be another function. After all, there are some people who frequent threads and they don't like you...


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Then that should be another function. After all, there are some people who frequent threads and they don't like you...



Why should they not be allowed to see your posts if they don't want to ignore you?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

I might be cocky to ask more dream...

But Sleipnyr is right, sometimes you like a thread but some people there give you shit.

I had that problem in the kingdom thread but we buried the hatched after sometime.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2014)

awesome! joining this group at the speed of light 

THANK YOU


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuuucckkkk yeesssss!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> I might be cocky to ask more dream...
> 
> But Sleipnyr is right, sometimes you like a thread but some people there give you shit.
> 
> I had that problem in the kingdom thread but we buried the hatched after sometime.



Then do the same for everyone else or just use the normal ignore function.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> I might be cocky to ask more dream...
> 
> But Sleipnyr is right, sometimes you like a thread but some people there give you shit.
> 
> I had that problem in the kingdom thread but we buried the hatched after sometime.


easy solution
dont be a shit member thats easy to hate


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> easy solution
> dont be a shit member thats easy to hate



Stupid people don't need a reason to hate.


----------



## SLB (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned? 

And nice addition I guess.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Stupid people don't need a reason to hate.



stupid people dont see any reason to better themselves
but sure, stupid people dont need a reason to hate, a general consensus is clearly incorrect no matter the varying backgrounds of the people who reached it


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Then that should be another function. After all, there are some people who frequent threads and they don't like you...





Shin said:


> Sleipnyr is right, sometimes you like a thread but some people there give you shit.



[youtube]4CAhROR6JLM[/youtube]


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2014)

i wish homestuck was allowed in the plaza


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> i wish homestuck was allowed in the plaza



[youtube]4CAhROR6JLM[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2014)

I was already using a script to do that, but cool


----------



## Monna (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream, I apologize for saying that you don't do anything on this forum.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2014)

So quick question, can I assume this feature also works on visitor message posts? Can anyone confirm?


I have so few people on ignore so the hell if I know.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So quick question, can I assume this feature also works on visitor message posts? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> I have so few people on ignore so the hell if I know.



Use the scrip dream gaved... the link in this thread.

It works on everything even quotes.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2014)

thank you boss man
this is actually pretty fucking awesome
also please demod yourself


----------



## Table (Mar 25, 2014)

Does it work on visitor messages as well?


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So quick question, can I assume this feature also works on visitor message posts? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> I have so few people on ignore so the hell if I know.





Table said:


> Does it work on visitor messages as well?



It should now.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2014)

can i ignore mods now?


----------



## Table (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know Scerpers, you should ask Dream.  I bet he knows.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> can i ignore mods now?



Nope                    .


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2014)

This was a great idea.

Way to go, me.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2014)

Wait why is the group called Super Ignore but the title of this thread is Ignore level 2, the thread name sounds cooler 

<- Is never pleased


----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> Nope                    .


fucking dream you can't do anything right
demod yourself you scum shit


----------



## brolmes (Mar 26, 2014)

just had a terrible thought

now how will people screenshot the "this guy is on your ignore list" message to show it to people to prove how hard they're ignoring them?

you haven't thought this through dream

might need to add a bbcode like [ignorelistscreen]username[/ignorelistscreen] to generate a screenshot with somebody's name on it.. otherwise nobody will ever be able to use it to feel like they got the upper hand in particularly nasty internet fights ever again

if somebody's hurting my feelings i need them to know i don't care and make them think they're not


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have anyone on my ignore list.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> just had a terrible thought
> 
> now how will people screenshot the "this guy is on your ignore list" message to show it to people to prove how hard they're ignoring them?
> 
> ...



Well, you can always temporarily leave the Super Ignore usergroup or just take screenshots of your Ignore List.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 26, 2014)

i take that back.. you have thought of everything

all bases covered


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

As someone who can get their jimmies rustled easily I never understood how soft you have to be to >need< to use ignore/mute functions.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> It doesn't allow you to ignore staff members.



Then make a level 3 ignore.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Then make a level 3 ignore.



Sorry but I'm not in favor of something that will allow members to ignore the staff.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 26, 2014)

LoL who the fuck even gives a single shit about ignoring someone? Can't you ignore the person by simply not replying to him/her? Really, even if it's a post that begs for a reply, just _deal with it_...



Sleipnyr said:


> Even better. Make it so that people you added to Super Ignore will not be able to see your posts even if they aren't ignoring you.
> 
> We'll call it "Presence Concealment"



So that you can ignore all the people who neg y... ...



Sleipnyr said:


> ^
> Some people hate you and want to neg you repeatedly. Making your posts off limits means they can't do jackshit to you while you can still get reps from people you like.



Yep, rep of course, saw it coming a light year away...



aiyanah said:


> easy solution
> dont be a shit member thats easy to hate



Best tip I heard in a while in this forum. Even easier, simply don't care...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Wait why is the group called Super Ignore but the title of this thread is Ignore level 2, the thread name sounds cooler
> 
> <- Is never pleased


This was gonna be my post.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 26, 2014)

Ignore lists are for bitches. 

I'll stick to the old-fashioned way of just telling people I don't like to fuck off. Thanks.


----------



## Cord (Mar 26, 2014)

^Niku 

Anyway, I'm liking this new feature. Not that I'm going to use it on anyone though, but it makes the ignore list function much more effective.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

moody said:


> Banned?
> 
> And nice addition I guess.



I had to take a baiter with me.



Grimm said:


> LoL who the fuck even gives a single shit about ignoring someone? Can't you ignore the person by simply not replying to him/her? Really, even if it's a post that begs for a reply, just _deal with it_.



I tried. And it failed. Badly.



> So that you can ignore all the people who neg y... ...



Some people are going to neg you just because you're, say, _you_. That's the kind of stuff I'd rather not deal with by making myself fully invisible to them. If they hate me so much, then with this, they won't have to see my ugly mug again.



> Yep, rep of course, saw it coming a light year away...



And then, there are nice members in the same section you're actually friend's with and don't mind what they post. If you get negged by them, then it's genuine.



> Best tip I heard in a while in this forum. Even easier, simply *don't care...*



When you're on my shoes (odds are, you've been here though) you'll understand the need to avert members that hate you as much as possible and only exist for those that like you/you like.

A function to force you into an ignore list means a person who dislikes you no longer has to see you nor you have to see them. It saves a lot of trouble and would decrease the reports of flaming, baiting and the like. Mod's jobs would suddenly become much easier.



> I'll stick to the old-fashioned way of just telling people I don't like to fuck off. Thanks.



Brothers and sisters, here's the reason for this proposal! Also know as response: "you're not a mod, so you officially don't exist to me"!


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2014)

negged


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

There's your first clue sherlock!


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2014)

first clue to what?


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

I still don't get why it'd be a problem... Unless it was a hassle.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2014)

deal with it and stop bitching about it lol


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

The problem is when it's RECURRENT! And it's not just about rep.

Some people want to post in sections without people giving them shit for being themselves.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2014)

that moment when you realise he must be counting rep points every day because people can't even see negs from dudes on their ignore list


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

It can be used as a way to shoo posters away from sections.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2014)

some people will like you, others won't 
grow up
not everyone has to like you


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> some people will like you, others won't
> grow up
> not everyone has to like you



But being flamed every time X person sees you gets tiresome at some point. Sometimes, you simply wish you were invisible to them so they couldn't mess with you. Hell there are sections I can't go to just for this!

I don't get how this is a problem! It doesn't affect anyone negatively and allows mods to have more free time. It also effectively discourages baiting and gang negging.

I'd understand it if there were technical limitations though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> But being flamed every time X person sees you gets tiresome at some point. Sometimes, you simply wish you were invisible to them so they couldn't mess with you. Hell there are sections I can't go to just for this!
> 
> I don't get how this is a problem! It doesn't affect anyone negatively and allows mods to have more free time. It also effectively discourages baiting and gang negging.
> 
> I'd understand it if there were technical limitations though.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

And the problem continues. So what will be done about this bull?


----------



## Fujita (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice addition, makes the ignore function infinitely more useful  



Sleipnyr said:


> A function to force you into an ignore list means a person who dislikes you no longer has to see you nor you have to see them. It saves a lot of trouble and would decrease the reports of flaming, baiting and the like. Mod's jobs would suddenly become much easier.



So, uh, you want to be able to select who can and who can't call you on your bullshit?


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Nice addition, makes the ignore function infinitely more useful
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, you want to be able to select who can and who can't call you on your bullshit?



It isn't bullshit if the person's flaming you for being you and the post was completely normal. Some people make your internet experience hell just because. Getting rid of them for good would improve the user experience.


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Other than the blender, where have you been shooed away from?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 27, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Then make a level 3 ignore.



Level 99 ignore: you are broken down into quantum particles and each one of those is sent off to different, dark corners of the universe


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't see moody's post, aw yiss


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> It isn't bullshit if the person's flaming you for being you and the post was completely normal. Some people make your internet experience hell just because. Getting rid of them for good would improve the user experience.



can't you stop being such a ridiculous prima donna and just act like an adult, with an adult's capacity to deal with totally minor annoyances

"make your internet experience hell"? _hell?_


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I didn't see moody's post, aw yiss


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

the funny thing is tabby, you're perpetuating your own problems by loudly whining like this. now that i've seen your absurd victim complex, and the way you're pathetically wailing for people to make system-wide changes, just so that you can choose to be invisible to people who don't like you...i despise you _even more_.

if you just wised the fuck up, so much of this would go away. but instead, you want everyone to accommodate you, despite how goddamn terrible you are

oh, don't tell me. "how am i terrible? explain to me how i'm terrible?" no, just consider that if you feel so persecuted, and if so many people are really so antagonistic towards you...then *you might be the problem*

as the great raylan givens once said, "you run into an asshole in the morning: you ran into an asshole. you run into assholes all day: _you’re_ the asshole."


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 27, 2014)

It's kinda time to knock it off lads, not gonna contribute much by bickering about this and that

He said "this", someone else said "no"
That should have been the end of things, really


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

kenny did you hard delete that post


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't deleted a single post itt yo


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

I deleted it myself with "kenners is right"

I swear


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

but that should have left the remnant of the deleted post with the reason

instead it's just...gone


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

I swear this forum is punking me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

holy shit, does the super ignore function also make deleted post remnants vanish?


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't be... unless I'm ignoring myself...

I can't see the remnants either.

I'm just gonna go with "preet" and call it a day.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> holy shit, does the super ignore function also make deleted post remnants vanish?



No...deleted posts in here just aren't visible to normal members.


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

But if one person is the real issue, than the regular ignore function should work wonders for you.



Dream said:


> No...deleted posts in here just aren't visible to normal members.



Good to know 

So I'm guessing all staff can see 'em.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 27, 2014)

/now/ I deleted some posts

Protip: if you want them to ignore you, don't mention them

At all
Leave it be
Don't give them a reason to start talking to you


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

^
Already tried that. Backfired spectacularly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2014)

i think you should make an SCR thread. that would be best for everyone. wouldn't it, kenny?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 27, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> ^
> Already tried that. Backfired spectacularly.



you should let people be butthurt about you, if they neg you that means you got them.

ask kenny how many bans i got for makeing people rage ? 

NF is full of assholes only some people are quality members... just make the assholes cry.  

It works everytime, some of them would even pull the card of... owww you dint hurt my feelings


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

Shin, NF needs more like you... Or to admin someone like you already.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 27, 2014)

Everytime I see Sleipnyr posting, there's a discussing going on.

Is that one of his super powers or what?


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Talk to meh, jagger


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 27, 2014)

Moody in the house.

Damn you change avatar's way to often.

Explain yourself


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2014)

Shin said:


> you should let people be butthurt about you, if they neg you that means you got them.
> 
> ask kenny how many bans i got for makeing people rage ?
> 
> ...


when some people say this it's actually true but it doesn't really work when the person saying it already openly admitted that they're the one who is so upset that they're afraid to post in certain places incase someone gives them shit for it

every time i see you try to pretend this applies to you it's like a spider crawled down my back when i was sleeping and i woke up to only find a couple of legs stuck in my ass crack

dat awkward sense of unease


----------



## Jagger (Mar 27, 2014)

moody said:


> Talk to meh, jagger


Only if you take me to dinner first.


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Only if you take me to dinner first.



We're going to KFC and you're only getting the leftover fries.


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

You know what? Nah... I'll be a gentleman.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 27, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> when some people say this it's actually true but it doesn't really work when the person saying it already openly admitted that they're the one who is so upset that they're afraid to post in certain places incase someone gives them shit for it
> 
> every time i see you try to pretend this applies to you it's like a spider crawled down my back when i was sleeping and i woke up to only find a couple of legs stuck in my ass crack
> 
> dat awkward sense of unease



Being afraid of posting means butthurt for you ? LOL, The guy said he feels bullied

You try to look smart but your more of a spit...

Me pretending with what ? ... last time you played the " I'm stupid card " and " ignorant card "
Told you...... you need to go back to troll school your cards are old, very old from 2002.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2014)

it's just the thing is... what happened to the spider? did he just get caught underneath you when you rolled over and lost his legs that way, or are they all that remains after he literally just got sucked into your rectum?

there's just no way to know for sure

well not unless you get a hand mirror and a little torch and a speculum.. but even then.. not very conclusive


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah same trolling cards.

Try restarting the windows or rebooting.

You need some updates.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2014)

*shivers*


----------



## Monark (Mar 27, 2014)

this thread made me chuckle.

why ignore someone when you can refute everything that person does/says and thus feel better about yourself?

be better than your adversary.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Brothers and sisters, here's the reason for this proposal! Also know as response: "you're not a mod, so you officially don't exist to me"!



The reason for this proposal is because some people aren't suited for conflict management. 

The rest of us are born with middle fingers.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2014)

Dream, you dun did it this time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2014)

Delayed question here but - 

Will this eliminate the issue of us seeing VMs from ignored users in our user control panel?

Even if I ignore someone and their message is hidden on my profile, I still see it when I go on my control panel.


----------



## Gino (Apr 5, 2014)

Monark said:


> this thread made me chuckle.
> 
> why ignore someone when you can refute everything that person does/says and thus feel better about yourself?
> 
> be better than your adversary.




Because Pussies.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2014)

So for all of the bitches that use an ignore list, what does a thread look like when the ignored person posts?  Like do the posts go from #29 to #31 or something?



Scerpers said:


> fucking dream you can't do anything right
> demod yourself you scum shit



I knew this was coming



Sleipnyr said:


> I tried. And it failed. Badly.



Only an absolute retard fails to ignore someone they have on their ignore list.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mider T said:


> So for all of the bitches that use an ignore list, what does a thread look like when the ignored person posts?  Like do the posts go from #29 to #31 or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, their post collapses and it'll say something like you are ignoring this individual. SO you'll still see that the individual made a post, but his post (including avatar, sigs, etc) will collapse. Pretty useful for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who like to disguise their spoilers as speculation.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2014)

Moe said:


> No, their post collapses and it'll say something like you are ignoring this individual. SO you'll still see that the individual made a post, but his post (including avatar, sigs, etc) will collapse. Pretty useful for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who like to disguise their spoilers as speculation.



That was the OLD way (as far as I'm aware), what does the new way (the update this thread is about) look like?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mider T said:


> That was the OLD way (as far as I'm aware), what does the new way (the update this thread is about) look like?



My bad, I misunderstood.


----------



## Monark (Apr 5, 2014)

Monark said:


> this thread made me chuckle.
> 
> why ignore someone when you can refute everything that person does/says and thus feel better about yourself?
> 
> be better than your adversary.



UPDATE: added first person to my list and super ignore works like a charm

because some people really need to not exist


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 5, 2014)

Mider T said:


> So for all of the bitches that use an ignore list, what does a thread look like when the ignored person posts?  Like do the posts go from #29 to #31 or something?



Temporarily added you to ignore to test.


Post numbers indeed went #113, #115, #116, #118. lol


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Temporarily added you to ignore to test.
> 
> 
> Post numbers indeed went #113, #115, #116, #118. lol



Problem now it that I sometimes get 3 posts on a page


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Aw. I can still see that they gave the most recent post in a thread. I was hoping to erase their existence from my eyesight entirely.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2014)

^that reminds me

when you click on the name of the last poster in the q&a forum, and someone has posted in scr since then, it'll take you to the profile of the person who posted in scr instead of the name you clicked on

not like that's relevent but i don't care


----------



## Gino (Apr 7, 2014)

Now I'm just gonna wait on Level 3 Ignore.


----------



## Ram (Apr 7, 2014)

Kinda takes the fun out of hating someone.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Noticed a potential issue with this.

If you have Level 2 ignore, you can see the OP content if you hover over a thread by someone on your ignore list. I never used to be able to get a preview before.


----------



## Ram (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe you could try not hovering over the thread?
What is wrong with you people.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2014)

My cursor was over it when I got up for a minute and when I came back I saw it. I don't have a habit of making sure my cursor isn't touching anything icky when I leave the comp or stop moving it for a minute.

Anyway Ignore 2 wouldn't need to exist at all if people could control their curiosity. Obviously this will be an issue for a lot of people.


----------



## Ram (Apr 10, 2014)

The only people I want to ignore (the mods) are not ignorable.
LEVEL 3 SHOULD LET US IGNORE MODS.


----------



## Neji (Apr 10, 2014)

Alright, guess I gotta develop a chrome extension to block mods.


----------



## Ram (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Neji.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ram said:


> The only people I want to ignore (the mods) are not ignorable.
> LEVEL 3 SHOULD LET US IGNORE MODS.



I made a thread about it years ago, got locked unjustifiably.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Aw. I can still see that they gave the most recent post in a thread. I was hoping to erase their existence from my eyesight entirely.



Use  and replace their name with "some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Tkae (Apr 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> if it hides something that it shouldn't please let me know.



If it hides something it shouldn't, how would you know it's being hidden?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2014)

This is a great idea. Thanks (not joining, though)


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2014)

Tkae said:


> If it hides something it shouldn't, how would you know it's being hidden?



Because the one thing you expect not to be hidden, will be hidden.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2014)

It's a blessing.


----------



## Ram (Apr 10, 2014)

I take everything back. After having to scroll through Nitty Scott's posts I am glad there is an ignore feature.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 12, 2014)

pajamas said:


> >needing to ignore someone on a chinese cartoon forum



>implying that everyone is a shining example of humanity....


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 13, 2014)

What's the point


----------



## Shodai (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi could you make a level 3 ignore where any post that contains user's name in it or quotes that user is hidden?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2015)

Simple question.  Why can't I ignore mods?  Really annoying reading nf cafe discussions and being unable to avoid their spouted bs.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2015)

You can't ignore mods because of the way vbulletin works it, the thinking being that you should be able to ignore mods when they are saying important mod things. An unfortunate side effect of that is that you can't ignore mods when we say bullshit.

So, my solution to this is "Sorry brah"


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 8, 2015)

Shodai said:


> Hi could you make a level 3 ignore where any post that contains user's name in it or quotes that user is hidden?


Oh man if only that VBulletin addon for Firefox still worked, that one could hide any user completely

:'(

It was too good for this world
We don't deserve it


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2015)

So...learn to dig around under the board to make the cafe tolerable?  Ugh, why can't google be easier to use.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jan 9, 2015)

Tch. Really, this makes stalking prevention impossible... Also, same with Cafe Mod...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2015)

> Internet stalking

It's like people believe this actually exists


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 10, 2015)

is there a way to upgrade this to ignore quotes as well?


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 10, 2015)

Shodai said:


> Hi could you make a level 3 ignore where any post that contains user's name in it or quotes that user is hidden?


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2015)

Mider T said:


> > Internet stalking
> 
> It's like people believe this actually exists



Maybe cuz it does?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Maybe cuz it does?



Some creeps have the attitude of "if it's on the internet it's public knowledge and I have every right to spend hours and hours of my time hunting down everything someone has ever said and done online and it doesn't count as stalking because it's online!" which to me just indicates that they themselves are stalkers. 

Not really sure what to say to people who think that shit's okay.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 13, 2015)

is it normal that all of the usernames are crossed out?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 13, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> is it normal that all of the usernames are crossed out?



Normal for a usergroup modfuck, yes.


----------



## Spurdo Sparde (Jan 17, 2015)

THIS IS LIKE GROUP 4 TEH IGNORANT SCRUBS LELEL AMERIGANS xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 25, 2015)

wow... This feature will make someone feels lonely.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jan 25, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Maybe cuz it does?



Hear, hear!



PikaCheeka said:


> Some creeps have the attitude of "if it's on the internet it's public knowledge and I have every right to spend hours and hours of my time hunting down everything someone has ever said and done online and it doesn't count as stalking because it's online!" which to me just indicates that they themselves are stalkers.
> 
> Not really sure what to say to people who think that shit's okay.



This is what pisses me in the internet... Say something about someone IRL, people get mad at you... Say something about a member and it's A-Ok. That's one hell of a double standard.

Seriously mods, let us hide ourselves from bastardly members so that those we have feuds with will have to make do with grumbling ineffectually!


----------



## Naruhinasasusaku (Jan 26, 2015)

ArabianLuffy said:


> wow... This feature will make someone feels lonely.




that's right


----------



## BurningVegeta (Jan 29, 2015)

This is seriously lame. Rather than moderate and generate warmth within the community we are given tools to mask those we don't like in shadow. I know the internet brings out the worse in us but in all fairness because of it's anonymity. It provide everyone the means to be the best they can be, without persecution and animosity we may suffer in real life.

If someone is annoying me, I call them out on their bullshit. I don't put up blackout windows so I can't see them. It's always good to keep an eye on the troublemakers.


----------



## Xin (Jan 29, 2015)

Still only level 2? 

Level up already, ignore.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 29, 2015)

This is mostly for those who can't do that and still want to be a part of the community. You have an idealistic view which I like and try to achieve (with some difficulty), but that's just not the reality we're both standing in -- that reality being that this community is comprised of a lot of people, different people, with varying degrees of mental fortitude and who might not be able to resist lifting or clicking on ignore "messages" (or just prefer not having to see the constant shitposting of) certain people they really can't stand.

This is a forum that has hundreds of people in it, who post every day. Not everyone is like you, and I would argue that calling people out on bullshit will not generate warmth, but it will give us a reason to moderate... Something that will fuck one of both parties over, leading to more loss in your desired warmth. Not everyone feels like having a battle with someone they really hate or even to know they're still around, and it's ridiculous to expect us, them, or anyone at all to get everyone to hold hands forever in order to "generate warmth". That's impossible. There's always going to be some little fights breaking out, and there will always be grudges, no matter how ridiculous they may seem to us. 


Giving you the tools to have the forum doing it for you isn't a sign of laziness. We continue to moderate as we always have, whenever we need to, whenever someone asks us to. It's us providing you with tools, tools that others have asked for and tools that were delivered to them and eagerly used long before you even came in here. You can discard them or use them. The choice is yours. It's no different than using the normal ignore function, a basic function of any VB forum I know of. The only thing that makes it better is that you don't have to see that annoying "this user is on your blahblah" thing when they've posted. Some people really like those blackout curtains. Some people like to include a nice set of earplugs so they don't have to listen to them. .

This function is currently being used by several people. If this prevents the escalation of some issues, issues that may have led to losing people in this community should we not have been able to resolve them somehow, then I say it's successful and useful.

TL;DR: moderation and our best intentions/efforts can only reach so far. There are many fires to extinguish on a forum of this size, and just as many are man-made. So why not give people a bucket of water so they can use it whenever they feel it's getting too hot? After all, a fair few of them have specifically asked for said bucket.

PS: again, the ignore function existed since a very long time ago. This is nothing but a minor upgrade for the comfort of whoever wants to use it. It's likely that you're over a decade too late to complain about the ignore function existing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 26, 2015)

Suggestion for Lv 3 Ignore: make it also ignore entire threads.


----------



## Eklipsio (Jun 12, 2015)

Lololololo hah


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2015)

Level 3 is the ability to ignore mods. What could ever go wrong with that, though...


----------



## Ral (Jun 12, 2015)

They should have a list of users that are ignored and how many users have ignored them. Then there's a little ignore button where you can ignore that user as well.

I call thy, the Anti-Troll modification.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 16, 2015)

So this is an Ignore that has ascended past the ordinary Ignore. Or you could just call this a Super Ignore 2.


AND THIS IS TO GO EVEN FURTHER BEYOND!!! 


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! (x10)


And now we have an ignore that  hides a certain person's posts even when someone quotes them. 

That would be perfection.


----------

